# Treasure trove of paintings found



## Luddly Neddite

*Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*

*Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
*He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
*Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
*Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
*He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *

Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook

Look at the photos at the link. 

We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Thanks for the heads up....pretty incredible...


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.



Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.
Click to expand...



That's funny.

I didn't even notice. 

But, he's a recluse so probably doesn't dress up very often.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.
Click to expand...

 Artists are allowed, even expected, to be unconventional.


----------



## longknife

I didn't see a single picture I consider to be Art.


----------



## mdk

How awesome!


----------



## ChrisL

longknife said:


> I didn't see a single picture I consider to be Art.



I saw some that were pretty good.  Better than I can do anyway.


----------



## ChrisL

Esmeralda said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Artists are allowed, even expected, to be unconventional.
Click to expand...


Well, you can be unconventional and still be clean, no?


----------



## ChrisL

Luddly Neddite said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's funny.
> 
> I didn't even notice.
> 
> But, he's a recluse so probably doesn't dress up very often.
Click to expand...


One of the first things I noticed.  Lol.


----------



## Esmeralda

ChrisL said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Staggering treasure trove of paintings discovered inside home of one of America's greatest modern artists who became a recluse 25 years ago after slamming Scorcese film based on his own life*
> 
> *Chuck Connelly sold more than a million dollars of art in the 1980s and was considered one of America's biggest names*
> *He showed at the same Annina Nosei's gallery as bad boy street artist Jean-Michel Basquiat - and sold to Charles Saatchi before the pair fell out *
> *Actor Nick Nolte played Chuck Connelly in Martin Scorcese's 1989 film New York Stories: Life Lesson*
> *Connelly publicly criticized the film in the New York Post and spent the following 25 years as a recluse... until now*
> *He has unveiled a breathtaking body of work consisting of approximately 3,000 paintings - all stored in wooden frames inside his Philadelphia home *
> 
> Read more: Treasure trove of art discovered in mansion of artist Chuck Connelly
> Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook
> 
> Look at the photos at the link.
> 
> We're getting a house ready to put on the market and wondering what to do with all our paintings. Switching to watercolor means mine don't take up near as much space but still, after two lifetimes of painting, we have hundreds of canvases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.  Probably could have put on a clean shirt for the interview though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Artists are allowed, even expected, to be unconventional.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, you can be unconventional and still be clean, no?
Click to expand...

 It depends on in what way you are unconventional.  There isn't anything set about it: that's why it is unconventional.


----------

